# The Wanderer Meets the Princess



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Performing at the piano one of my works

The Wanderer Meets the Princess


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Saul, there are beautiful emotions in your contemporary classical piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Billy, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you...I enjoyed that. It made a lovely accompaniment to my mid-afternoon snack!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Carmel!..................


----------

